# FC2008: Early July newsletter



## frysco (Jul 10, 2007)

*In this issue:*
 1. Thank yous
 2. Further Confusion Picnic and Camp-out
 3. Furry Night Live 2008
 4. Hotel Room News
 5. Guest Of Honor: Moira Hahn
 6. Special Musical Performance by Alexander James Adams
 7. We want YOU 
 8. Next Public Meeting


* 1. Thank yous*

First off, we would like to thank M-Tigress and our Chair Bos'n for
running the _Further Confusion_ room parties at Fanime and BayCon. We would
also like to thank Robert Hole for picking up the decorations. We would
also like to extend another thanks out to M-Tigress for helping Kiteless
run the room party at the WesterCon convention that happened this last
weekend at the San Mateo Marriott, and would like to extend a very special
thank you to "The Evil Geniuses" for allowing us to make use of and share
in the cost of the party room. Without them, the WesterCon room party
would not have been possible.


* 2. Further Confusion Picnic and Camp-out*

We are please to announce that now is the time to RSVP for the
_Further Confusion_ Picnic &amp; Camp-out. The picnic is August 4th and the
camp-out starts on Friday August 3rd and goes to the 5th with a little
break in between to go to the Picnic. There is no need to RSVP to go
to the Picnic, but you MUST RSVP for the camp-out or you may not be
able to camp. A separate newsletter will be going out shortly with
more information on both events. To get more information directly,
please contact the event organizer at camping_@_furtherconfusion.org


* 3. Furry Night Live 2008*

A wise man once said, it's never too early to start planning to be
part of Furry Night Live 2008 - the Greatest Show in Fur! This is the
marquee event for FC's Sunday evening, featuring a variety of furry
acts performed live. There will be plenty to talk about, but if you're
interested in participating, please join the FNL'08 discussion mailing
list at <http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/signup/fnl>
(FNL'007 membership does not carry over to 2008) Also watch for news
about the new website http://www.furrynightlive.org/ and the
FurryNightLive LiveJournal community!


* 4. Hotel Room News*

The DoubleTree hotel is now sold out on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
You can still book King rooms for the other days.

The overflow hotel, again, the Holiday Inn just a short walk from the
DoubleTree, is now accepting reservations.  All rooms are
double-queens, so please do not attempt to reserve a King bed room.
Price is $89/night plus taxes. 

Information on making reservations is on our Hotel web page at
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/hotel>

There will be shuttle service provided between the Holiday Inn and
DoubleTree this year!  Also, we have reserved some event space at the
Holiday Inn and will be scheduling a few social events for those
staying there.  More info on both is forthcoming.


* 5. Guest Of Honor: Moira Hahn*

_Further Confusion_ is happy to announce Moira Hahn as a Guest of Honor. As
our theme this year is 'The Fur East', Moira brings us an experience in
Asian themed artwork, having been inspired by Persian miniatures,
Tibetan Thanka paintings, Japanese Ukiyo-e prints, Indian animal
drawings and Chinese guardian figures.

A brief biography is available on our Guests page at
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/guests#moira_hahn>

We are excited to bring such a talented fine artist to _Further Confusion_
2008. Ms. Hahn's work is exceptional and should inspire both our artists
and attendee's.


* 6. Special Musical Performance by Alexander James Adams*

Alexander James Adams is an American singer, musician and song-writer
in the Celtic and World music genres. Adams replaced Heather Alexander
in her band Uffington Horse and is named her "heir" on Heather
Alexander's album Everafter. Adams is also referred to as her "heir"
by his and Heather Alexander's business manager, Kore Bommeli. 

A brief biography is available on our Guests page at
<http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/guests#aja>


* 7. We want YOU *

_Further Confusion_ is still hiring for 2008. Putting on an event like this
takes the effort of a lot of furry individuals just like you. If you would
like to help out in anyway, please e-mail hr_@_furtherconfusion.com and let
us know. Come be part of something great!


* 8. Next Public Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be on July 14th, starting at 12noon in the San
Jose DoubleTree hotel. Parking is free - you'll be able to let the parking
staff know that you were with _Further Confusion_ when you leave the lot.


-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

